# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Titanium Packed Audi S4 in Jet Blue



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember Jet Blue? It was a launch color on the R8 that inspired us enough to order the hue on an Audi S5 Coupe. That S5 has since left our garage when we traded it for an S4 but it left its mark with more than just us. Fourtitude user LYKUNO has posted several pics of his new S4, even cooler paired with Audi's new Titanium package.

Check out more shots below or in the original thread in our S4 discussion forum.

* Original Post - B8 S4 Forum *


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

That dealership is near to me. I'll have to see if I can go see this in person. The Titanium package compliments the Jet Blue nicely.


----------

